# VW CC Reliability - VW Service



## cudfoo (Oct 13, 2009)

Any of you owners mind chiming in on your experiences so far with your cars. There’s been a lot of talk latley about different issues – specifically DSG problems. 

Just like get an idea if any of this issues are isolated or if there are wide spread problems with the car. 

Also wondering what your experiences have been dealing with VW service and VW of America. 

Thanks


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

I havent had any major issues with mine in over a year and a half and 30k on the clock. I have never had a bad experience with Service but I tend to know my service advisers. Best bet is to find one that modifies cars, they tend to be more honest from what I have learned.


----------



## JSWmodder (Apr 24, 2010)

Last week, the engine on my CC packed up with only 3k on it. I believe it was an isolated incident due to a manufacturing defect, but you never know what can happen. I'm trying to pursue a buyback to get a new replacement car that is more reliable. The CC looks very nice, but reliability is not one of its strong-suits. As VW puts it, "It's what's on the outside that counts.":thumbdown:


----------



## chapin04 (Apr 5, 2010)

6K and no problems


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

JSWmodder said:


> Last week, the engine on my CC packed up with only 3k on it. I believe it was an isolated incident due to a manufacturing defect, but you never know what can happen. I'm trying to pursue a buyback to get a new replacement car that is more reliable. The CC looks very nice, but reliability is not one of its strong-suits. As VW puts it, "It's what's on the outside that counts.":thumbdown:


 Reliability isn't based off one car. So really you can't say reliability isn't a strong suite. My grandmother had a Corolla blow an engine in about the same amount of miles and they are one of the most reliable cars on the road. **** happens sometimes. It sucks when it happens to you but no study with a sample size of one will ever be taken seriously.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

1700 miles and counting. No problems yet the ride is smooth as hell and I love it.


----------



## goatman1 (Aug 12, 2007)

6300 miles on the clock an no problems, other than the DSG which sucks.


----------



## PassatCC75 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have my CC, 2.0T LUX since Mar 09. I have taken two long trips with it, outstanding performance and mpg. No problems since day one, and I have almost 19000 miles on it. The leather looks like it just came out of the showroom. I do not have the DSG, but my AT has performed well. I use the Sport mode around town, but most (99.9%) of my driving is on the interstate or nice two lanes in the hills. 
Paint and trim still look new (lots of wax and always washed). 

My dealer has been great. I have purchased several cars from them, going back to 1990. And, the same tech still works on my car.


----------



## cudfoo (Oct 13, 2009)

You live in SD? How has the CC been in the snow?


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

Veedubin02 said:


> Reliability isn't based off one car. So really you can't say reliability isn't a strong suite. My grandmother had a Corolla blow an engine in about the same amount of miles and they are one of the most reliable cars on the road. **** happens sometimes. It sucks when it happens to you but no study with a sample size of one will ever be taken seriously.


 Our next door neighbor used the lemon law to replace a bad Camry with another several years ago. 

No serious problems w/ my CC after 5500 miles.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

cudfoo said:


> You live in SD? How has the CC been in the snow?


 Mine did great here in VA after we were hit with 2 feet of snow on two different occasions.


----------



## Brett_CC (Feb 23, 2010)

6k and no major issues exept for a check engine light i just got. tried to clear the code (apr stage I) and i was locked out of my ecu programs. apr dealer said they cant get in with thier vag either so they will reflash it next week. the obd port will not let them in so they have to pull the ecu again. they are telling me they think that my ecu dropped the software and went back to stock. they said it happened to one other car but is very unusual and theoretically impossible because stock software was overwritten. i have noticed a change in torque but thought that it was my dv spacer (which i removed yesterday) bleeding boost. the code ended up being "throttle correlation" or something of that sort. 

that is an issue with a modification though--not a stock problem. The car has been great so far.:thumbup:


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

7k on my 2010 CC 2.0T. No problems. Had the dealer replace the stock tires after 5500. Bad tires. Put Michelins on it. Put in HID's 35% tint, Front Paint protection. APR Stage 1 for the extra power. No problems, Still Fun as H*LL to drive.


----------



## thinman2009 (Apr 30, 2010)

6750 and no problems to date. 
I thought I read somewhere that Consumer Reports rated as above average in reliability


----------



## im1hapa (Aug 17, 2004)

I bought my '09 Sport Manual in March 2009 with 44 miles on the ODO, and in 34k miles on the clock so far, with two road trips this year (one 2500 mile trip with many 110 degree + days, and one 1600 mile trip), I've only had 3 dash rattles and one loose trim piece as warranty. I was a little wary buying a car in its 1st production year, but my CC has been awesome and performed flawlessly! 

A much better track record than my previous '05 Mini Cooper S JCW, that, although a really fun car to drive, was incredibly fussy, with multple engine/electrical/trim warranty repairs costing over $10k, 15 dealer trips and 42k miles total before I got fed up and traded it. And I thought I was safe, as I purchased it at 7 miles, and was 6 months into its midcycle refresh when I bought it. :screwy:


----------



## PassatCC75 (Mar 22, 2009)

No problems with snow, to speak of. I have upgraded the stock 17" wheels and tires to 18" Conti Extreme Contacts. My wife has a Passat wagon and it performed well in the snow, with the stock Pirelli tires. 

The highway crews do an exceptional job out here keeping the Interstate clear, which is where most of my driving is, as I live 14 miles West of Rapid City. 

I like it so much I am looking at the VR6 AWD. I have been reluctant to make the move because this one is just an outstanding, quality car. Of course if VW puts out some deals on the AWD, then.....


----------

